# Live Links for HP TouchPad at the Sale Price - 18:31 EST



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

here we go guys ..

16GB
http://www.costcentral.com/proddetail/HP_TouchPad_Tablet/FB454UTABA/11394713/

32 GB
http://www.costcentral.com/proddetail/HP_TouchPad_Tablet/FB356UTABA/11394712/

GO GO GO !!!:android-smile:


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

The website is slow as hell ..DDOS'ed I guess cause of the hits ...Please refresh.


----------



## drubber75 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056UOUHS Just got the 32gb model 10 min ago.


----------



## jkurl (Jul 25, 2011)

i just ordered mine from the same person on amazon. What a sweet deal. I ended up buying a case as well.


----------



## ishould (Aug 22, 2011)

Just got the 32GB from http://www.costcentral.com/proddetai...TABA/11394713/ with tax+shipping it came to $170! FINALLY

just keep refreshing, it worked for me. They have around 10k of them


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Costcentral is legit right, cuz i ordered already


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Costcentral is legit right, cuz i ordered already


I've purchased many things from Cost Central. The Toshiba Laptop that I'm on right now was, in fact, purchased from Cost Central. They are wonderful to deal with (at least in my experience)


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Barnes and noble has the 16 GB model right now on sale!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"PatHoge said:


> Barnes and noble has the 16 GB model right now on sale!


Confirmed.
Jump on it.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/HP-...z-Black/e/886111788637?itm=1&usri=HP+touchpad

The link for those that are in a hurry. Still on sale.


----------



## Piercing Heavens (Aug 19, 2011)

Just got 2 from B&N website.


----------



## Grimis15 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just ordered from bn.com


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

"Tahl said:


> http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/HP-TouchPad-Tablet-with-16GB-Memory-WiFi-12GHz-Black/e/886111788637?itm=1&usri=HP%2Btouchpad
> 
> The link for those that are in a hurry. Still on sale.


I was waiting for them to pricedrop.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

charlieb620 said:


> I was waiting for them to pricedrop.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


They are dropped in price.


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

"MyPDAphone said:


> They are dropped in price.


I know I was referring to being there before and seeing them at original prices

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ram130 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anymore links?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

someone just posted in the B&n thread, that the one he ordered at 3am today is not going to ship. "oversold their inventory" was the quote he got from someone he spoke to on the phone.
not looking good for B&N


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Newegg might drop prices today ...keep monitoring.


----------



## tekrhino (Aug 12, 2011)

CDW site is slow moving but the price drops are listed


----------



## tekrhino (Aug 12, 2011)

CDW is slower than all get out... But managed to pick one up!


----------



## bgroins (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.macconnection.com/IPA/Shop/Product/Detail.htm?sku=12900188&cac=Result


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

Tigerdirect just lowered there prices, no one go there until I get mine!

Lol

The shopping cart seems to be locked up me 

Sent from my I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

CDW comes through for me!


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd call to double check on that. Some were saying in the other thread that they had called cdw and were told that their orders weren't going through due to being out of stock. I haven't received any notice about mine yet, but they haven't withdrawn funds from my bank account, so I doubt that I was successful.


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

link to tigerdirect 16gb
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=000580980

I found internet explorer works the best and I used google checkout it was faster.

Time will tell if Tiger Direct honors my order or not


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

mwest said:


> link to tigerdirect 16gb
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=000580980
> 
> I found internet explorer works the best and I used google checkout it was faster.
> ...


The price is listed as $999.


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

They must have sold out then or maybe they lost track of their stock cause I got one for $99

View attachment 1253


----------



## remmbermytitans (Aug 20, 2011)

I just went to the HP website and I just placed an order for a 16GB TouchPad. I don't know if this was a glitch or what, but I got to the Order Confirmation page and I think the order went through. Who knows if they'll ship it though. Someone else give it a try!


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

SteveGoble said:


> CDW comes through for me!


 Just tried that, they told me they sold out this morning, oh well.


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

My wife works for a university and she called cdw cause they are the vendor they use and the rep chuckled and said no they don't have any available they sold out over 1400 units gone in just a few hours!

EDIT: CDW that is


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

In stock at neobits now!

http://www.neobits.com/hewlett_packa..._p1383266.html (16?)
http://www.neobits.com/hewlett_packa..._p1383267.html (32?)


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

Confirmed. Better jump on it. Had to fight the web site but placed 2 separate orders for a total of 10.... B&N order crapped out this A.M. ....we shall see.


----------



## KingSky (Aug 22, 2011)

I recommend checking out with google checkout for neobits. It'll save you alot of time.


----------



## Mad Llama (Aug 11, 2011)

I ordered from Neobits. Got the 32GB for $205 shipped :-\ I called support and they said that if you got a confirmation number then you should be good and they're going to be shipped in about a week...


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks. Neobits is out of the 16gb model now. Got a 32gb one on its' way. They are selling at $189+shipping so they are getting a $40 premium for the 32gb...but what the heck.


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

Whats up with the best buy website being down?

Maybe they are getting ready to sell more?


----------



## KingSky (Aug 22, 2011)

Neobits still has quite a few of the 32GB in stock from what the associate on the phone told me.


----------



## coolairg1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mad Llama said:


> I ordered from Neobits. Got the 32GB for $205 shipped :-\ I called support and they said that if you got a confirmation number then you should be good and they're going to be shipped in about a week...


Thank you guys. I have just ordered mine from Neobits. 32GB + 2 days shipping for $220.


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

Multiple sources are saying hp will release more inventory in the next few days so places like amazon and others will be getting more,

so you may be able to get them again at the $99 and $149 prices

Sent from my I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

anyone have links for the touchpads at sale prices?


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

KingSky said:


> Neobits still has quite a few of the 32GB in stock from what the associate on the phone told me.


They can't possibly have as many in stock as they claim. They aren't that big of an outfit. They are outsourcing them from somewhere. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## clninja (Aug 1, 2011)

Just bought 32gb from neobits using google checkout. Thank you so much

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## yanivriv (Aug 23, 2011)

I got the 32 GB from Neobits.
190$ is still a good price and i'm afraid to be without a touchpad after this long day..

Anyway, what's rhe reputation of this site? I haven't heard about them.
10x.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

yanivriv said:


> I got the 32 GB from Neobits.
> 190$ is still a good price and i'm afraid to be without a touchpad after this long day..
> 
> Anyway, what's rhe reputation of this site? I haven't heard about them.
> 10x.


They will be scrambling for stock just like the rest of us. Maybe they already bought bulk from dataviz or somebody. There's a reason why they aren't shipping for a week. I cancelled my order.


----------



## LifTed_JK (Aug 1, 2011)

I got a call from a hp rep today and they told me there would be more available through them but they were not sure when. She also told me that they would be limiting orders to one per person.


----------



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anyone successfully ordered from www.insight.com ?
because they have the 32g for $149 right now but the server is so ungodly slow that i cannot even complete a transaction. also, does anyone have an past experience with the site? is it reputable?

*32g Touchpad - $149 *
5615 units available as of 9pm 8/22
https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.web?materialId=FB356UT#ABA


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

chriszwho said:


> Has anyone successfully ordered from www.insight.com ?
> because they have the 32g for $149 right now but the server is so ungodly slow that i cannot even complete a transaction. also, does anyone have an past experience with the site? is it reputable?
> 
> *32g Touchpad - $149 *
> ...


Honestly that looks fake


----------



## AoSiX (Aug 23, 2011)

If you're French, or in France :

*HP TOUCHPAD 32 GB : 129€*
http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/info...ablette_tactile/hp_touchpad_32_gb.pl?f=43554&


----------



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

Sears has dropped only their 32g Touchpad to $190.
Currently: IN STOCK

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM5140985401P?prdNo=2

*edit*
just refreshed the page 1 min later, and now its back up to $517


----------



## ram130 (Jun 13, 2011)

"chriszwho said:


> Sears has dropped only their 32g Touchpad to $190.
> Currently: IN STOCK
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM5140985401P?prdNo=2
> ...


190 here.. Why can't they drop the 16gb too.. Awww


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

NEOBITS cancelled my order saying, "out of stock". SIGH. Still trying....


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

I got a 32GB from Zones.com yesterday and now it appears that they are sold out.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

Insight still has stock in both. The site is a bit slow but I did get something to go through.

https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.w...=FB454UT%23ABA (16)
https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.w...=FB356UT%23ABA (32)


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

pjsockett said:


> Insight still has stock in both. The site is a bit slow but I did get something to go through.
> 
> https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.w...=FB454UT%23ABA (16)
> https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.w...=FB356UT%23ABA (32)


However, the number available hasn't changed for several hours. Leads me to believe that the number isn't accurate. Good luck though!


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

Just tried buying off those links, but the site errors out every time I try to review my order. Guess they're either out, or they raised the price back up.


----------



## Mad Llama (Aug 11, 2011)

"SteveGoble said:


> NEOBITS cancelled my order saying, "out of stock". SIGH. Still trying....


How did they let you know that? I ordered from them yesterday, too.

Thanks


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

I used Google Checkout....got an e-mail with the info...


----------



## ram130 (Jun 13, 2011)

"SteveGoble said:


> I used Google Checkout....got an e-mail with the info...


On what site?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

pjsockett said:


> Insight still has stock in both. The site is a bit slow but I did get something to go through.
> 
> https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.w...=FB454UT%23ABA (16)
> https://www.insight.com/search/ppp.w...=FB356UT%23ABA (32)


I just ordered a 16 gb one from there. Thanks! We'll see if it actually goes through...the page has been changed to say "Call for availability" now.


----------



## ikarma (Aug 17, 2011)

Now saying call for availability. More order cancelations I bet.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertesteele (Jul 26, 2011)

I just ordered from the insight link and I had the error problem at first as well. The site showed 230 of the 16gb available the first time I tried and then 15 minutes later when I tried again it only showed 216 available so that gives me hope that they actually have them in stock. However, I tried calling the 1-800 number and it would always give me some error, so that makes me question the site a little. If you are having a hard time with check out you have to deselect the save my credit card for future purchases button. If I tried it with that I would get some error about the website can't access managed credit cards at this time, but as soon as I deselected the save my card button it went through with no problem. If you want the 32 gb I think there were like 700 of those available when I checked it out. Good luck and I can't wait until they have android up and running on these things.


----------



## ikarma (Aug 17, 2011)

availability for 16g went from 201 to call for availability to 136 in the 10 minutes I was watching this. I ordered and its still showing 136 in stock... Now thats 3 I have in limbo and don't know if I will get.

Edit: Now down to 122.... looks like I may get at least one!!!


----------



## boone (Aug 22, 2011)

website's crashed, phones are down.


----------



## ikarma (Aug 17, 2011)

came back up for me with 8 left..... crashed again.... This is the most hopeful order I placed.


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

just got thru for a 32GB one on insight and got the confirmation email but when I check the status it says "Credit Status: Contact Sales Rep"...


----------



## coolairg1 (Aug 22, 2011)

is insight.com legit???


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3495&page=5&p=71972&viewfull=1#post71972


----------



## InsightKM (Aug 23, 2011)

coolairg1 said:


> is insight.com legit???


Hello, everyone.

I'm a representative with Insight. I apologize for any issues you've had with contacting us, however we are currently out on HP Touchpad inventory.

I apologize for any inconvenience this causes.


----------



## boone (Aug 22, 2011)

arrgh!


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

InsightKM said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I'm a representative with Insight. I apologize for any issues you've had with contacting us, however we are currently out on HP Touchpad inventory.
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience this causes.


When did you run out? Is it true we will not receive email notification if our order is canceled?


----------



## boone (Aug 22, 2011)

found this quote here: http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/1119930/?start=160

"Just got off the phone with Insight.com rep (Tracy) who said that they did not sell out until late yesterday (my order was 7:37 PM and she said she didn't know what time, exactly, but she thinks I was before the sellout) and that due to the high volume of FRAUD issues, the credit department has to verify all orders. All submitted orders will receive a shipping or cancellation order in the next 24-48 hours."

next...


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

ram130 said:


> on what site?


neobits


----------



## Mad Llama (Aug 11, 2011)

"SteveGoble said:


> I used Google Checkout....got an e-mail with the info...


I called Neobits again today to reconfirm and she still said that if I got a confirmation number then it should be sent out in a week or week and a half. I don't totally feel reassured that it's legitimate, but there doesn't seem to be anywhere to get one that's 100%. Btw, I didn't use google checkout with them because it kept stalling out.


----------



## ram130 (Jun 13, 2011)

"SteveGoble said:


> neobits


They still have stock?


----------



## hx_gt (Aug 24, 2011)

Arrrrrgh！


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

ram130 said:


> They still have stock?


Not any more. My NEOBITS orders (both) were cancelled. I also placed order on CDW (cancelled) and the HP shopping cart link. I received one e-mail back yesterday from HP cancelling one order then today one e-mail CONFIRMING the order. EST ship date of Sunday.


----------



## ram130 (Jun 13, 2011)

"SteveGoble said:


> Not any more. My NEOBITS orders (both) were cancelled. I also placed order on CDW (cancelled) and the HP shopping cart link. I received one e-mail back yesterday from HP cancelling one order then today one e-mail CONFIRMING the order. EST ship date of Sunday.


Well hope you get it. I'll be looking out for that new stock. I'm curious how many of this new stock they will do before completely stopping production.


----------



## InsightRep (Aug 25, 2011)

Good afternoon, I'd like to take a minute to update everyone on the status of the HP touchpad orders from this week:

HP's discontinuation of the TouchPad and subsequent price decrease created a great deal of excitement and demand for the HP TouchPad. As a result, we received a quantity of orders that far exceeded our on-hand HP TouchPad inventory.

Insight will honor the HP $99 (16GB) and $149 (32GB) price points on orders received after 12:01 a.m. (AZ-MST), Monday, August 22, 2011. Unfortunately, we were unable to fulfill all orders placed due to limited inventory. Clients will be notified by email or phone if their orders cannot be fulfilled. Due to the volume of web orders, we appreciate your patience as we work through these communications and apologize for any inconvenience.

Effective immediately, Insight does not have any HP TouchPad devices in stock, and, unfortunately, will not be receiving future inventory.

If you do not wish to receive future communications from Insight, simply choose the Unsubscribe link on the bottom of all our email communications.

Here is the link: https://www.insight.com/pages/lan...b?id=12320

Please contact 1.800.467.4448 if you have any questions.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## ram130 (Jun 13, 2011)

Any updates on stock?


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Confirmed from 3 different Aarons in my area that they will sell on Thurs for 179.99 including a case or 19.99 a month for 12 months...

The store closest to me said they'd only be getting 5 at their store.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

sensatti said:


> Confirmed from 3 different Aarons in my area that they will sell on Thurs for 179.99 including a case or 19.99 a month for 12 months...
> 
> The store closest to me said they'd only be getting 5 at their store.


Just talked to mine and they were clueless. Said they had some on order, did not know when they were coming in and said the only way they were selling them was with a computer (desktop or laptop). Regrettably there is only one in my area so not a good reference, hopefully someone has just not read the memo yet.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ram130 said:


> Any updates on stock?


I got an email today saying "While we do not yet have specific details, we know it will be at least a few weeks before we have a limited quantity available again." They also gave me a 25% coupon for printers & stuff for being patient, lol.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> I got an email today saying "While we do not yet have specific details, we know it will be at least a few weeks before we have a limited quantity available again." They also gave me a 25% coupon for printers & stuff for being patient, lol.


Ditto. More information here: http://h20435.www2.hp.com/t5/The-Next-Bench-Blog/More-TouchPads-on-the-Way/ba-p/68749


----------



## ram130 (Jun 13, 2011)

And so the wait begins..


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

delsolracing said:


> Just talked to mine and they were clueless. Said they had some on order, did not know when they were coming in and said the only way they were selling them was with a computer (desktop or laptop). Regrettably there is only one in my area so not a good reference, hopefully someone has just not read the memo yet.


Well I'm gonna be down there 1st thing tomorrow to haggle with them lol otherwise I'm not paying $180 ill wait for HP resale. The whole allure of these tablets is the $100 price tag all these idiots listing on eBay for $300+ missed the point

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I called Aaron's in my city and they told me they were not selling the HP Touchpads, that they were leasing them only, for $110 a month.


----------



## Renardk764 (Jun 24, 2011)

"sensatti said:


> Well I'm gonna be down there 1st thing tomorrow to haggle with them lol otherwise I'm not paying $180 ill wait for HP resale. The whole allure of these tablets is the $100 price tag all these idiots listing on eBay for $300+ missed the point
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Right there with you bro!


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

the aaron's in my town sold me my 2nd hp touchpad last week, this monday i called them back and they told me they would be getting some in at end of the week, but then i called another aaron's 30min away and they had told me they were only selling the touchpads with leasing a computer


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I called Aarons customer service and spoke to a manager. He told me all of the stores should sell them for $180 w/case. no leasing, no bundles with computers, just retail selling.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

Are they selling the 16gb or the 32gb for that price?


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

They are only selling the 16gb. I gotta say, the case is really nice, leather and doubles as a stand. Probably worth $50-70 which is why they are bundling it with the touchpad.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

The case was $49.99 before the firesale, now you can get it for $29.99.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

its not the standard HP case. I really haven't even seen it on the internet anywhere either..


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

thewhiteboy said:


> its not the standard HP case. I really haven't even seen it on the internet anywhere either..


My mistake then.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

I picked one up at the Aaron's near me for my wife. The case is a good one. Very sturdy. Wifey likes it. I would go for it just for the fact that you can actually walk in and purchase one and not have to hope you will be able to get an order in thru HP. Plus you will be getting the TP plus a case for less than what the greedy are selling them for on eBay and CL. I just checked and if you wind up getting a Touchstone charger the Aaron's case works with it! Good luck.

Btw, the case, imo, is better than the oem HP case.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------

